# X6 E71 Coding issue with NCS Expert



## qf8 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi All

I am trying to code my 2014 X6 E71 with NCS Expert the latest version with 5.0+ Daten file.

The issue is when i get to the Process ECU part and i dont get a list of modules to choose from.
Has anyone seen this before.

Here is what im doing

1. Load Profile fisterprofile
2. Press FI
3. Press F3
4. Select E70 from list then OK
5. Select CAS from list tthen OK
6. Press F6 for back
7. Press F4 to process ECU

This is where i expect to see a list of modules to choose from but i get nothing: cry:

Any help much appreciated


----------



## RReader (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi , wasn't sure what is happening , but did you create an E70 folder inside the NCSEXPER\DATEN folder and copy the contents inside daten folder of E70 (sp-daten) into it ? also , the E70AEDOC.000 and E70AT.000 files must be copied into there as well , could you check/verify ?

Good Luck !


RReader


----------



## qf8 (Apr 6, 2015)

HI RReader

Ive checked the E70 folder under Daten. It has 239 files in it including the ones you mentioned.
The E70AT.000 file was created on the 18/3/2013 maybe someone can tell me what version that is?

Thanks for the reply


----------



## RReader (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi , 

Sounds like it was alright , if you open the E70AT.000 by text editor , the 5th line on top you will see : DATUM 05.02.2015 , if we were talking about 2.55.1 sp-daten, however this might has nothing to do with your problem , just wasn't sure where it is , better you find someone experienced to do it together ? are you using a DCAN or ICOM-A ? can you see your vin and V.O after pressing F6 and Back ?

Good Luck !


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

If you could add the screenshot then it might help us to identify the issue.


----------



## qf8 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi ICUC

Here is the screen shot of what i get after ive hit the Process ECU F4 button


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

Press the F6 (Back) and F4 (Process ECU). I don't see any issues.


----------



## qf8 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi iCUC

Firstly thanks for the quick reply and trying to help me much appreciated.

The screen shot is what i get after ive selected back then Process ECU. As you can see i just dont get a the popup screen where i can select the CAPPL module.
I've just tried it again this time with your suggestion just i case i needed to do it twice and still nothing.

any more ideas??


----------



## qf8 (Apr 6, 2015)

Also have a look at my supplied screen shot.
Notice there are no modules listed under "get coded".
I think this is the reason why i get no selection popup box as there is nothing to select.


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

Please get a different version of NCS and it could be a bad installation.


----------



## qf8 (Apr 6, 2015)

Does anyone know where i can get a good version of NCS please PM me. Ill give that a go


----------



## qf8 (Apr 6, 2015)

Update:

Ive found that if i use expertenmodus (offen) profile then when i hit the back button i get a choice of modules. The fisterprofile gives me nothing.
I read the CIC module and copied in below.
Im looking to get rid of the idrive disclaimer is it in this file.
Am i in the right area??

TYP_LENKUNG
rechtslenker
ZYLINDER_ZAHL
6_zylinder
HUD_M
nicht_aktiv
SVS
aktiv
RDC
nicht_aktiv
TDA_ATM_CALL_ID
standard
TDA_ATM_INTERVAL
standard
TDA_ATM_START_TIME
standard
TDA_CFG_HLC_DATA
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_IND_PDM_GR_NBR
file0
TDA_CFG_VEHICLE_SER
nicht_aktiv
HUD_POSITION
aktiv
ACC_CIC
nicht_aktiv
ACC_SGN
nicht_aktiv
ACTIVE_BACKREST_ADJ
nicht_aktiv
ADRESSBOOK
aktiv
AF_FUNKTION
af_aus
AREA_CODE_DVD
area_code_4
ASSIST
nicht_aktiv
ASSIST_AKD
aktiv
ASSIST_AUTOMATIC_SERVREQ
aktiv
ASSIST_BCALL
aktiv
ASSIST_ECALL
aktiv
ASSIST_ECALL_CALL_HANGUP
aktiv
ASSIST_FCD
aktiv
ASSIST_HOTLINE
aktiv
ASSIST_INITIALIZATION
nicht_aktiv
ASSIST_MY_INFO
aktiv
ASSIST_REMOTE_DOORLOCK
aktiv
ASSIST_REMOTE_HORNLIGHT
nicht_aktiv
ASSIST_REMOTE_HVAC
aktiv
ASSIST_SERVREQ
aktiv
ASSIST_SVR_SHOW
nicht_aktiv
ASSIST_VEHICLEFINDER_SHOW
aktiv
ASSIST_VI_PLUS
aktiv
AUDIO_SYSTEM_CIC
hifi
AUX1
standard
AUX2_INTEGRATED_IN_RSE
wert_255
AUX4
standard
BACKDOOR_OPENINGANGLE
aktiv
BEHANDLUNG_2S_TIMER
aktiv
BRAKE_ASSISTENT
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_AUX_HU
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_BLUETOOTH_AUDIO
aktiv
CDMM_DVD_SINGLE
aktiv
CDMM_ES
aktiv
CDMM_TV_AUDIOTRACE
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_TV_AUTOSTORE
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_TV_BML
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_TV_EPG
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_TV_FOLLOWING
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_TV_PRESETLIST
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_TV_TELETEXT
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_USB
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_USB_AUDIO_AZ_SEARCH
aktiv
CDMM_USB_AUDIO_SINGLE
aktiv
CONTACT_NUMBERS_BT
aktiv
CONTACT_NUMBERS_DEALER
aktiv
DAB_LAENDERVARIANTEN
nicht_aktiv
DCC
aktiv
DKG_CIC
nicht_aktiv
DOOR_LOCKING_SELECTABLE
aktiv
DVDAUDIO_AOP
nicht_aktiv
DVDVIDEO_AOP
nicht_aktiv
EDC_CIC
nicht_aktiv
ENTWICKLER_MENUE
nicht_aktiv
ENTWICKLER_MENUE_ASIEN
nicht_aktiv
EXTERNER_MOST
aktiv
FGR
nicht_aktiv
FOLLOWING_AVAILABLE
aktiv
GUIDED_TOURS
aktiv
GUIDING_TIMING
australien
HEADUP_DISPLAY
aktiv
HIGH_BEAM_ASSISTANT
aktiv
HVAC_AIRLAMINATION_CODRV
hvac_high
HVAC_AIRLAMINATION_DRV
hvac_high
HVAC_AUTOMATIC_INTENSITY
aktiv
HVAC_CABRIO
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_FOND_ACTIVATION
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_INDEPENDENT_AIR
aktiv
HVAC_INDEPENDENT_HEATING
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_POPUP_AIRDISTR
aktiv
HVAC_POPUP_AUTO_TOGGLE
nicht_aktiv
INTERVAL_LCP_ECHO_REQUEST
value_0
IPD_BEHANDLUNG
nicht_aktiv
KOPIEREN_VON_PROFILEN
aktiv
LANE_DEPARTURE_WARNING
nicht_aktiv
LCP_ECHO_REQUEST
aktiv
MACRO_CAM_LEGALDISCLAIMER
ld_mit_timeout
MACRO_NIVI
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_NIVICAM_LDISCLAIMER
ld_mit_timeout
MACRO_PDC
aktiv
MACRO_PDC_TOPVIEW
aktiv
MACRO_PMA
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_REARVIEW
aktiv
MACRO_SIDEVIEW
aktiv
MACRO_TRAILER_COUPLING
nicht_aktiv
MMC_CIC
wert_22
MMS
standard
MULTICHANNEL_MMC_DVD
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_2D_MAP_OPTIONS
aktiv
NAVI_FLEET_MODE
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_MAPMODE_AUTOMATIC
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_MAPSCROLL_LIGHTBEAM
aktiv
NAVI_MECCA_INDICATOR
aktiv
NAVI_RNC_MAINMAP_TEXT
permanent
NAVI_ROAD_PREVIEW
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_SHOW_GEOCORDINATES
aktiv
NAVI_TRAFFIC_INFO_MAP
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_USE_WHILE_UPDATE
aktiv
NIGHTVISION_1
nicht_aktiv
NVC
wert_255
ONLINE_CONFIG_TABLE_INDEX
config_table_0
PHONE_MPC
aktiv
PHONE_OBJPUSH_MENUE
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_SMS
aktiv
PIA_MMI
kein_pia_menue
PIA_PORTIERUNGSMASTER
aktiv
PIA_RESERVED
nicht_aktiv
PIA_RUECKSETZEN_DEFAULT
aktiv
POI_DETAILS
aktiv
PORTIERUNG
aktiv
RADIO_DAB
nicht_aktiv
RADIO_IBOC
nicht_aktiv
RADIO_SDARS
nicht_aktiv
RADIO_WEATHERBAND
nicht_aktiv
RGB_YUV_AUX1
reserved
RPA_CIC
aktiv
RSE_INTERNAL_VIDEO_PLAYBK
wert_255
RVC_CIC
wert_23
SERVICE_MENUE
aktiv
SHUTDOWN_DELAY_TIMER_1
wert_01
SHUTDOWN_DELAY_TIMER_2
wert_00
SMG
nicht_aktiv
SPRECHERWAHL1
weiblich
SPRECHERWAHL2
weiblich
SPRECHERWAHL3
weiblich
SYSTEM_GPS_RECEIVER
aktiv
SYSTEM_TTS
aktiv
TDA_ASC_STATUS_CIC
nicht_aktiv
TDA_BDA_STATUS_CIC
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_SER_ERR_SINK_CIC
aktiv
TDA_DEACTIVATE_STATUS_CIC
aktiv
TDA_HLC_STATUS_CIC
nicht_aktiv
TDA_MSC_STATUS_CIC
nicht_aktiv
TDA_TDC_STATUS_CIC
nicht_aktiv
TELEX
aktiv
TI_CA_TMC
nicht_aktiv
TI_DETOUR_BUTTON_DISABLED
nicht_aktiv
TI_FALLBACK_DISABLED
nicht_aktiv
TI_POPUPS_DISABLED
nicht_aktiv
TI_TMC
nicht_aktiv
TI_TMC_REGIONAL
nicht_aktiv
TI_TPEG
nicht_aktiv
TI_USE_COMBI_DISABLED
nicht_aktiv
TI_VICS
nicht_aktiv
TIMER_VOLLBILDKARTE
permanent
TV
wert_255
TVC
wert_23
TVM_VARIANTEN
kein_tvm
USB_AVAILABLE
aktiv
YC_AUX1
reserved
YC_AUX4
reserved
ACOUSTICAL_LOCK_CONFIRM
nicht_aktiv
ANTRIEB
aktiv
ASSIST_AKD_SHOW_READ
aktiv
AUDIO_SIGNAL_ROUTING_CIC
standard
AUX3_IN_RSE_RIGHT_SCREEN
wert_255
CBS_VERSION_3_LOWER
aktiv
CDMM_CHANGER_3
mmc
CDMM_DVD_AOP_AUTOMATIC
nicht_aktiv
COUNTRY
australien
DAB_BAND
beide
DAB_DABFOLLOWING
aktiv
DAYDRIVING_LIGHT
standard
DISPLAY_VARIANTE
breites_display
DOORLOCKING_SEATMEMORY
aktiv
EINHEITEN_WEGSTRECKE_3
mls_yrd
EMAIL_READ_OUT_BUTTON
aktiv
ETC
nicht_aktiv
FDS_POPUP_DEACTIVATE
nicht_aktiv
FOLLOWING_DAB_FM
nicht_aktiv
GPS_FROM_NAVI
aktiv
GUIDING_KOMBI_HUD
rueko_mit_hud
GYRO_INTERN
aktiv
HDC_CIC
aktiv
HU_INTERNAL_VIDEO_PLAYBK
wert_51
HVAC_POPUP_SEATCLIMATE
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_SEATCLIMATE_LED
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_SEATHEAT_DISTR_FOND
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_SEATHEAT_DISTR_FRONT
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_SEATVENTILATION_FOND
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_SEATVENTILATION_FRNT
aktiv
HYBRID
nicht_aktiv
IBA
nicht_aktiv
IHKA_VARIANTE
ihka_high_l4
L4_L6_KOMMUNIKATIONSSCHLT
l4_aktiv
L6_ZBE_ARBITRATOR
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_1_3
english_uk
LANGUAGE_10
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_11
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_12
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_2_3
franzoesisch
LANGUAGE_3_3
spanisch
LANGUAGE_4
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_5
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_6
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_7
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_8
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_9
nicht_aktiv
LEGAL_DISCLAIMER_TIME
permanent
M_KEY_SETTINGS
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_FDS
nicht_aktiv
MIC_OVER_MOST
aktiv
MULTICHANNEL_CIC
nicht_aktiv
MUTE_PIN_BEHAVIOUR
no_function
MUTE_PIN_SOURCE
no_source
NAVI_FUELSTOP_PROPOSAL
aktiv
NAVI_KREUZUNGSZOOM
aktiv
NAVI_PFEILANSICHT
aktiv
NAVI_VARIANTE
ece
NIVI_2_OBJ_DETETECTION
nicht_aktiv
NOTEPAD_CIC
nicht_aktiv
OELSTANDSMENUE
aktiv
ONBOARDCOMPUTER_DATE
aktiv
ONLINE_DAR_INDEX_03
dar_6
ONLINE_SERVICES
nicht_aktiv
PDC_SENSOR_HINTEN
4_sensoren
PDC_SENSOR_VORN
4_sensoren
PERMANENTER_PROFILWECHSEL
aktiv
PHONE_ALL_INC_CALLS_LIST
aktiv
PHONE_CONFERENCE_CALL
aktiv
PHONE_RESPONSE_HOLD
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_RSE
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_SMS_READ_OUT_BUTTON
aktiv
RADIO_COUNTRY
australien
RADIO_DAB_VARIANTEN
single_tuner_single_hw
RSE_3
kein_rse
SCHNEEKETTENERKENNUNG
nicht_aktiv
SL01_VIDEO
nicht_aktiv
SL02_ES
nicht_aktiv
SL03_IMPORT_EXPORT
nicht_aktiv
SL04_PIA
nicht_aktiv
SL05_KONTAKTE_EDIT
nicht_aktiv
SL06_IBA_1
aktiv
SL07_IBA_2
aktiv
SL08_NUMMEREINGABE
nicht_aktiv
SL09_BT_PAIRING
nicht_aktiv
SL10_ASSIST_PANNENHILFE
nicht_aktiv
SL11_BMW_ONLINE
nicht_aktiv
SL12_BMW_INTERNET
nicht_aktiv
SL13_ZIELEINGABE_SPELLER
nicht_aktiv
SL14_ZIELEINGABE_KARTE
nicht_aktiv
SL15_TRIPPLANER
nicht_aktiv
SL16_NAVI_POI_SUCHE
nicht_aktiv
SL17_ASIA_NAVI_POI
nicht_aktiv
SL18_ASIA_SEARCH
nicht_aktiv
SL19_ASIA_SETTINGS
nicht_aktiv
SL20_RESERVE
nicht_aktiv
SL21_IBA_3
aktiv
SPEEDLOCK_FREISCHALTMENU
nicht_aktiv
STARTUP
nicht_aktiv
TELEMATIC_INSTANCE_ID
instanceid_0x01
TEMPORAERER_PROFILWECHSEL
aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_CLOSED
aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_FLOW
aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_FORECAST
aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_INCIDENTS
aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_ONROUTE
aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_PARK_PUBL
aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_ROADWORKS
aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_WEATHER
aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_CLOSED
aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_FLOW
nicht_aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_FORECAST
aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_INCIDENTS
aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_ONROUTE
nicht_aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_PARK_PUBL
aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_ROADWORKS
aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_WEATHER
aktiv
TI_DAB_TMC
nicht_aktiv
TIME_DIST_SAME_PRIO_3
standard
TIME_OUT_GONG_3
standard
VCARD_OVER_MOST_CIC
aktiv
VERBRAUCH_CIC
alle_anderen
VIDEO_NUR_MIT_HANDBREMSE
aktiv
VOL_MAX_ON
standard
A2DP_PROFILE
nicht_aktiv
AUDIO_PLAYER_ON_OFF
nicht_aktiv
BAUART_CIC
gelaendefahrzeug
BAUREIHE_CIC
e71
BT_DATA_SERVICE
nicht_aktiv
BT_MODUL_ON_OFF
nicht_aktiv
DSC_MENUE
aktiv
DSC_OFF_CIC
nicht_aktiv
DUMPER_LEVEL
nicht_aktiv
DUN_PROFILE
nicht_aktiv
DWA
nicht_aktiv
EINHEITEN_MASTER
pia_service
ENABLE_BC2_AUTORESET
aktiv
EXCL_MULTICHANN_FRONT_DVD
nicht_aktiv
EXCL_MULTICHANNEL_MMC
nicht_aktiv
EXCL_MULTICHANNEL_TV
nicht_aktiv
EXCL_MULTICHANNL_REAR_DVD
nicht_aktiv
EXTERNAL_CALL_LISTS
aktiv
FBM_DEFAULT
aktiv
FBM_DETAILED_INFO
aktiv
FBM_ENT
aktiv
FBM_IBA
aktiv
FBM_MENUJUMPS
aktiv
FBM_NAVI
aktiv
FBM_OTHER
aktiv
FBM_SHORT_INFO
aktiv
FBM_TEL
aktiv
FEATURE_DISPLAY
deviceid
FM_BAND_KW
nicht_aktiv
FM_BAND_MW
aktiv
FONDLOCK_POPUP_TIMESPAN
nicht_aktiv
GETRIEBETYP_CIC
nicht_aktiv
HUD_DISTANCE_INFO
nicht_aktiv
LOGIC7_SYMBOL_C04
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_L6_PARKMENU
aktiv
MICROPHONE_SENSITIVITY
l4_mic
MODELL_CIC
bmw
MOMENTDISTRIBUTION_MENU
aktiv
MUTE_BUTTON
aktiv
PAN_PROFILE
nicht_aktiv
PB_DOWNLOAD_PRIORITY
wert_03
PRODUKTLINIE
pl4
RINGTONE_CIC
bmw
ROUTEN_ID_GUIDEDTOURS
nicht_aktiv
RSE_BRIGHTNESS
nicht_aktiv
RUEKO_PU_0308
nicht_aktiv
SDARS_IN_EXBOX
inbox
SECURE_SIMPLE_PAIRING
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_CUST_MOBILE_CIC
aktiv
CDMM_ES_ALBUM_INFO
nicht_aktiv
LANE_CHANGE_WARNING
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_LEVEL3
aktiv
CIC_MDRIVE
nicht_aktiv
API_IPOD_EIN_AUS_CIC
aktiv
API_MTP_EIN_AUS_CIC
aktiv
BT_PHONE_INSTANCE_ID
wert_02
DEFAULT_DATUM
mm_dd_yyyy
DEFAULT_DRUCK_EINHEIT
bar
DEFAULT_SVS_DIALOG
standard
DEFAULT_TEMPERATUR
celcius
DEFAULT_WEG_EINHEIT
km
DEFAULT_ZEIT_EINHEIT
12h
EINSTELLUNG_MEILEN
mls_uk
ENT_VIDEO_VORNE_GESPERRT
nicht_aktiv
FUNCTIONALITY_VIEWER
aktiv
MAP_SCROLL_3D
aktiv
NAD_PHONE_INSTANCE_ID
wert_01
NAVI_DEST_EXPORT
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_DEST_IMPORT
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_MYPOI_EXPORT
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_ROUTE_RECORD
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_TRIP_EXPORT
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_TRIP_IMPORT
aktiv
ONLINE_SERVICES_GLS
nicht_aktiv
RDC_SAFETY
nicht_aktiv
SPEEDLIMIT_INFO
nicht_aktiv
CHECKBOX_TP
nicht_aktiv
FBM_SELECTION
eight_buttons
CONNECTIVITY_SYSTEM_VER
ecu_sw_vid
DATACOM_INTERFACE
combox
EARLY_VIDEO_LEGALDISCL
kein_ld
HDD_ACCESS_VIA_ETHERNET
aktiv
INBAND_RINGING
nicht_aktiv
SDARS_REPLAY_AUTOMATIC
aktiv
VIDEO_WATCHDOG_NIGHTVISIO
nicht_aktiv
VIDEO_WATCHDOG_REARVIEW
nicht_aktiv
VIDEO_WATCHDOG_SIDEVIEW
aktiv
VIDEO_WATCHDOG_TOPVIEW
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_BT_DATABASE
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_USB_COMPOSER_IPOD
enabled
CDMM_USB_COMPOSER_MTP
enabled
CDMM_USB_COVER_ART
aktiv
DATACOM_TRANSFER
mamac
LANGUAGE_MASTER
english_uk
SOFTWARE_UPDATE_MANAGER
aktiv
CONFIG_INDEX
config_index_3
DPAS_INDEX
dpas_3
AUDIO_REMOTE_CONTROL
nicht_aktiv
BRAKE_ASSISTENT_3
nicht_aktiv
FM_DEEMPHASIS
wert_01
KOMBI_CIC
kombi_high
GRACENOTES_ACCESS
most
NAVI_FULL_GUIDINGPOPUP
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_MAP_ARROWVIEW
aktiv
NAVI_SPLIT_GUIDINGPOPUP
aktiv
MICROPHONE_0A
no_microphone
EXTERNE_MOST_DIAG
aktiv
AVOID_VIGNETTE_0A
aktiv
ECALL_INSTANCE_ID_0A
wert_01
SIDE_VIEW_CAMERA_0A
wert_23
CONTACT_NUM_HOTLINE_0B
aktiv
CONTACT_NUMBERS_BCALL_0B
aktiv
HVAC_MSA_EFFICIENCY
nicht_aktiv
KOMBIGUIDING_SCHALTBAR
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_PIM
aktiv
NAVI_ROUTE_STUDY
nicht_aktiv
P_BOOK_NAME_DISPL_ORD
firstname_last
PIM_ADR_VALID
nicht_aktiv
PIM_CROSS_USE
aktiv
PIM_OVERVIEW
aktiv
PIM_TTS
aktiv
PU_0909
aktiv
CDMM_USB_AUDIO_DOUBLE_0B
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_VIDEO_C0B
aktiv
NAVI_INFO_INSTANCE_ID_0B
wert_01
PHONE_TYPE_C0B
combox
PICTURE_ALBUM_ARTS_0B
aktiv
SW_UPDATE_ASSISTANT
aktiv
TI_CA_TPEG_C0B
nicht_aktiv
TI_VINFO_C0B
nicht_aktiv
COMFORT_OPENING
nicht_aktiv
HYBRID_EFFICIENCY_GRAPHIC
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_13
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_14
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_15
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_16
nicht_aktiv
MMC_VARIANTE
wert_02
RADIO_AM_LW
aktiv
ALTERNATIV_ROUTEN
aktiv
FM_BAND_LW_0C
nicht_aktiv
GUIDING_TIMING_KM
permanent
GUIDING_TIMING_MLS
permanent
PIM_DRIVING_TEXT_LENGTH
no_details
REMOTE_HMI
nicht_aktiv
TEXTKUERZUNG
aktiv
TVC_WIDTH_0C
wert_02
TYPE_OF_FUEL_0C
alle_kraftstoffe
TDA_ATM_ACTIVE_CIC_0C
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_AUTO_TRIG_CIC_0C
nicht_aktiv
CLIMATE_ACT_ONE_TIMER
aktiv
MESSAGE_FILTER
aktiv
NAVI_MYPOI_IMPORT_C0D
nicht_aktiv
ONE_SHOT_DEST_INPUT_C0D
aktiv
ONLINE_BROWSER_C0D
nur_bmw_internet_aktiv
PDC_DIRECTION
horizontal
TDA_TSR_INSTANCE_ID_C0D
wert_00
API_TYPE
combox
HUD_ACTIVATION
nicht_aktiv
SINGLE_OR_MULTILINK
multilink
SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX_C0E
nicht_aktiv
SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN_C0E
nicht_aktiv
A4A
nicht_aktiv
AUDIO_SYSTEM_VAR
default
CDMM_PERSONALRADIO
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_USB_HMI
new
CDMM_USB_POD_BOOK
aktiv
CDMM_USB_VIDEO
none
COMINGSTREET_KOMBI_HUD
aktiv
NAVI_3D_MAP_OPTIONS_C0F
aktiv
ROTATION_WERTE_EINHEITEN
nicht_aktiv
BASIS_KOMBI_MMI_LIST
aktiv
BMAP_JUNCTION_VIEW
aktiv
DAB_STANDARD
nicht_aktiv
DMB_MAX_FRAMERATE
wert_0
DOORLOCKING_AFTER_DRIVING
aktiv
HMI_FUER_DAB_DMB
dab_dmb_radio
HUD_TURNSIGNAL
nicht_aktiv
KOMBI_AR_PRES
nicht_aktiv
PHONEBOOK_NAME_ORD
aktiv
SECONDARY_HFP
aktiv
SERVICE_HISTORY
nicht_aktiv
WELCOME_LIGHT
aktiv
EXT_MUSIC_MANAGEMENT
aktiv
HUD_ROTATION
nicht_aktiv
JUNCTION_VIEW_HUD
nicht_aktiv
M_DIGITAL_TACHO_EINH
nicht_aktiv
RSE_SERVICE_MESSAGES
nicht_aktiv
TIME_LAG_IDG_CIC
standard
TIME_LAG_IMG_CIC
standard
AUDIO_OFFSET
aktiv
BRAKE_ASSISTANT_CCM
nicht_aktiv
BRAKE_ASSISTANT_FCW
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_UPDATE
nicht_aktiv
M_DIGITAL_TACHO
aktiv
MAX_VOL_STEP_RSE
standard_39h
MDRIVE_CONFIG
1_menu
MDRIVE_RUEKO
nicht_aktiv
NANP_FORMAT
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_POI_ONLINE_SEARCH
browser
OELSTAND_OENS
nicht_aktiv
TERMINAL_UI
nicht_aktiv
VOL_MAX_ON_RSE
standard_19h
A4A_REMOTE_APPS
nicht_aktiv
ANZEIGE_FREQ
nicht_aktiv
COLOUR_SWITCH
nicht_aktiv
COLOUR_SWITCH_LINES
nicht_aktiv
DAB_FOLLOWING_CHECKB_HMI
nicht_aktiv
DEBOUNCE_KOMBI_BASIS
defaultwert_50
ECO_ROUTE_TEXT
nicht_aktiv
ENT_CHANNELBUFFER
wert_11
ENT_ITEM_UPDATE_COUNT
wert_1
ENT_MANAGED_CHANNEL
wert_50
ENT_MAX_NUMBER_FAVOURIES
wert_100
ENT_ONLINE
nicht_aktiv
ENT_QUERY_CHANNEL
wert_50
ENT_TEMPORARY_CHANNEL
wert_100
HEADLIGHT_SETTING
nicht_aktiv
HELLIGKEIT_AMBILIGHT
nicht_aktiv
MMI_STATISTIK
nicht_aktiv
MODE_HARDKEY
more_sources
NAVI_POSITION_MENU
nicht_aktiv
SERVICE_HISTORY_WHO
default
SPEECH_2_TEXT
nicht_aktiv
BRAKE_ASSISTANT_CONF
nicht_aktiv
DATUMSFORMAT_AR_ASIA
nicht_aktiv
ENABLE_SW_INFO_REQUEST_14
aktiv
FBM_NO_TOUCHSENSOR
nicht_aktiv
SLEEPDELAY_CLAMP30B_MIN_2
wert_90
SLEEPDELAY_TIMERVALUE_2
wert_1e
BEV
nicht_aktiv
CONNECTED_DRIVE
aktiv
ECO_FDS_POPUP
nicht_aktiv
ECO_LIMIT
nicht_aktiv
ECO_MODE
nicht_aktiv
ECO_MODE_CONF
nicht_aktiv
ECO_ROUTE
nicht_aktiv
ECO_TIPPS
aktiv
EFF_DYN_FORECAST_HYB
na
EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID
nicht_aktiv
EFF_DYN_SPORT_UNIT
nicht_aktiv
EFF_DYN_SYS_CID
nicht_aktiv
FDS_NAMING_MODE
bis_0711
HIGH_END_AUDIO_MENUE
kein_menue
HIST_BEV_CONSUMP
nicht_aktiv
HIST_BEV_CONSUMP_SCALE_1
50
HIST_BEV_CONSUMP_SCALE_2
6
HIST_BEV_CONSUMP_SCALE_3
10
HIST_BEV_RECUP_SCALE_1
20
HIST_BEV_RECUP_SCALE_2
20
HIST_BEV_RECUP_SCALE_3
30
HIST_CONSUMP_AVERAGE
kein_wert
HIST_FDS_MODE_COLOR
nicht_aktiv
HIST_FDS_MODE_NAME
nicht_aktiv
HIST_GAS_CONSUMP
nicht_aktiv
HIST_GAS_CONSUMP_SCALE_1
20
HIST_GAS_CONSUMP_SCALE_2
80
HIST_GAS_CONSUMP_SCALE_3
60
HIST_GAS_CONSUMP_SCALE_4
40
HIST_HYB_CONSUMP
nicht_aktiv
HIST_HYB_CONSUMP_SCALE_1
20
HIST_HYB_CONSUMP_SCALE_2
20
HIST_HYB_CONSUMP_SCALE_3
30
HIST_HYB_CONSUMP_SWITCH
nicht_aktiv
HIST_ZOOM
nicht_aktiv
MAXGLOBALREMOTECOMMANDS
v20
MAXLOCALREMOTECOMMANDS
v0
PHONEBOOK_CACHING
nicht_aktiv
RR_SPEZ_KLZ
nicht_aktiv
ENT_HUDRIVE_INSTALLED
aktiv
EXTENDED_CC_MESSAGES
aktiv
ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE
nicht_aktiv
SETTINGS_DOORLOCKING
aktiv
SETTINGS_HOMELIGHT_PERIOD
aktiv
SETTINGS_INFO_DISPLAY
nicht_aktiv
SETTINGS_LIMIT
aktiv
SETTINGS_SPIRITOFECSTASY
nicht_aktiv
SETTINGS_TIP_BLINKING
aktiv
SETTINGS_TOURIST_LIGHT
nicht_aktiv
SETTINGS_TRACTION
aktiv
TDA_CFG_BDA_REMOTE_HELP
aktiv
TPEG_TAP
nicht_aktiv
TRAVEL_BC
aktiv
FAS_INSZENIERUNG
nicht_aktiv
GEZIELTES_ANLEUCHTEN
nicht_aktiv
PERSONEN_WARNUNG
nicht_aktiv
VOICE_LANGUAGE_RR_US
nicht_aktiv
HIST_Y_SCALE_STEP_1
000
HIST_Y_SCALE_STEP_2
000
HIST_Y_SCALE_STEP_3
000
HIST_Y_SCALE_STEP_4
000
HIST_Y_SCALE_STEP_5
000
HIST_Y_SCALE_STEP_6
000
SWT_ARABIC
nicht_aktiv
ZBE_LOW
nicht_aktiv
ASD_CIC
ls_diag_on
EFF_DYN_SAILING
nicht_aktiv
A4A_LEGAL_DISCLAIMER
nicht_aktiv
CBS_MOBIGUAR_LIFELONG
nicht_aktiv
DAC
none
dac_ccm
dac_popup
GATEWAYTABLE
l6_mue
TIMESTAMP_DISPLAY
nicht_aktiv
VANITY_DIALLING_EIN_AUS
aktiv
HFP_AUDIO_PROFILE
profile_4


----------



## qf8 (Apr 6, 2015)

Success: 
I have now coded out the I Drive Disclaimer
In file above i changed
LEGAL_DISCLAIMER_TIME
permanent

to

LEGAL_DISCLAIMER_TIME
kein_ld

thanks for everyone's help i now just need to code the trunk button to close the trunk and im done. Well maybe brighten the angel eyes as well


----------



## mochachos (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi. Any chance you can direct me to where you downloaded the E71 SP Daten files?


----------



## qf8 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi Mochachos

PM sent


----------



## x6bmw (May 21, 2015)

Hi,
Can you please direct me to where I can downloaded the E71 SP Daten files for NCS Expert?
What ncs expert verios should I use to code my X6 E71 2010 CIC?
Thanks in advanced,


----------



## 0044161 (Jun 24, 2016)

*NCS and Daten files*

Any chance of getting a copy of the NCS expert for E71 and the Daten files please ?
Thank you


----------

